# What means being INFj in socionics?



## milkshake (Oct 9, 2014)

im curious  thanks


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

INFj is also called EII or Dostoyevsky in Socionics. It's a type that has Fi-Ne as ego functions (confident, valued), and Si-Te as super-id functions (valued but weak, seek out in others).

Several EII profiles and photographs: Socionics - the16types.info - EII - INFj
(though if you're INTP you're most likely LII)


----------



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

Dont understand the question. Are you asking for stereotypes of an INFj, or what?


----------

